# freshman!



## klutz118 (Sep 19, 2011)

hi everyone! i was just recently diagnosed, after a stay in the hospital. I'm 18, and just started college. in the first month i've gone through a hurricane,earthquake, roommate problems, sprained my ankle and now ibs. i'm trying to move to another dorm due to the one i'm in now has a communal bathroom which is opposite of what i need! i'm still trying to figure out what i can eat and what i should avoid. it's really frustrating that i can't talk to anyone about it though.i'm on antispasmodic, aleve every four hours, which is annoying within itself, but they help a little. so basically i'm posting to introduce myself and say hi! this is all pretty new to me, so it'd be nice to talk to someone about it!


----------



## Amber T. (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey there!I'm a freshman in college as well. Sounds like you've been through quite a lot already. Anyways, I have had IBS for several years, but I know how frustrating it can be having it while in college. Finding you trigger foods can be hard, as I'm having to do mine all over again since I'm having to rely on the school's cafeteria for my main source of food. The most important thing is to be patient and be observant of what you eat. I would suggest to perhaps keep a food journal, so if you have an episode, you can have an idea of what caused it. Hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## outdoors geek (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Klutz!Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have been through A LOT recently. I hope you are successful in moving in your dorm (I can't offer any advice regarding that as I lived off campus). I am really glad I found this website, because talking about IBS with people who actually know what you are going through helps a lot. Feel free to ask questions, a lot of us are dealing with or have dealt with IBS and school.


----------



## Infinite (Oct 5, 2011)

klutz118 said:


> hi everyone! i was just recently diagnosed, after a stay in the hospital. I'm 18, and just started college. in the first month i've gone through a hurricane,earthquake, roommate problems, sprained my ankle and now ibs. i'm trying to move to another dorm due to the one i'm in now has a communal bathroom which is opposite of what i need! i'm still trying to figure out what i can eat and what i should avoid. it's really frustrating that i can't talk to anyone about it though.i'm on antispasmodic, aleve every four hours, which is annoying within itself, but they help a little. so basically i'm posting to introduce myself and say hi! this is all pretty new to me, so it'd be nice to talk to someone about it!


Hey, I'm new to the forum but I was diagnosed with IBS when I was 14 (20 now), so I have been at this for a good long while. College with IBS is definitely a hard combination, but it is do-able at the same time. It really all boils down to staying calm and eating right. In college tho, staying calm is really the tough part. My advice? Start exercising, if you don't already, and I'm talking most of the week, not once or twice; It really helps you to unwind, not to mention its good for your health overall so it will help regardless of stress levels. Also, be careful at the parties! drunk plus IBS flare-up = a really, really bad night. Doesn't mean you cant, just watch the alcohol intake







Hope this helps! Just ask if you have any questions!


----------



## Karlyy (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, I've just started university and, maybe it's to do with my diet, but my tummy keeps on playing up and I've got lectures to attend. Today, I missed 2 lectures because of it. I haven't officially been diagnosed with IBS but I personally know that there is something not normal with my digestive system. I have been to the doctors to explain my situation but it didn't help as she just prescribed me with some Senekot tablets. I have suffered with it for around 7 years and I haven't thought of telling anyone until recent years- only my boyfriend and my best friend knows. I'm not sure what to do...well, I know I can go and tell my lecturers but I just hate the feeling of them judging me. Should I just go to the doctors again (a different one) and hopefully they can diagnose me with something because I really don't know what I have because it's not constipation as I do go everyday but it takes ageess and I always feel bloated and gassy. What should I do?Any replies will be appreciated.


----------



## Mimulus (Oct 19, 2011)

Karlyy said:


> Hi, I've just started university and, maybe it's to do with my diet, but my tummy keeps on playing up and I've got lectures to attend. Today, I missed 2 lectures because of it. I haven't officially been diagnosed with IBS but I personally know that there is something not normal with my digestive system. I have been to the doctors to explain my situation but it didn't help as she just prescribed me with some Senekot tablets. I have suffered with it for around 7 years and I haven't thought of telling anyone until recent years- only my boyfriend and my best friend knows. I'm not sure what to do...well, I know I can go and tell my lecturers but I just hate the feeling of them judging me. Should I just go to the doctors again (a different one) and hopefully they can diagnose me with something because I really don't know what I have because it's not constipation as I do go everyday but it takes ageess and I always feel bloated and gassy. What should I do?Any replies will be appreciated.


Hi Karlyy,I'm a university student too (in my final year) so I empathise with what you're going through. Throughout my time at uni I've ended up missing lectures and seminars (I missed a seminar yesterday







) and I don't know about you, but I feel really guilty about it-even though it's due to circumstances that I can't always control! It's so hard sometimes to try and make that effort to go, and I end up getting really anxious about it. I've experienced a similar situation with the doctors too; I first got IBS when I was about 16 (I'm 22 now) and I don't think they really knew what was wrong or what to give me. I would recommend telling your lecturers-maybe there is a particular lecture who seems like they would be sympathetic? Or a course administrator you could email? I'm sure they're not judging you (who knows, they could maybe suffer from a medical condition themselves)and it's not your fault that you're unwell-I always think it's the students who go out drinking all night who ought to be judged if anyone! The first thing I did after my introduction-to-the-course lecture on my first day was to go up to the main lecturer and explain my situation (although he asked me to email him explaining more and said he would forward it to the other lecturers) because I was worried that I'd only be able to sit at the back in lectures and need to go out. Things weren't so bad though. I tend to find that making notes in lectures helps to distract me a bit, and I take antacid tablets before heading out to my lecture-it might just be a case of seeing what works for you. I guess you could go to the doctors again-then if you were properly diagnosed with IBS you could get a doctor's note as further proof for the lecturers.I forgot to ask-what kind of things do you eat? And have you considered keeping a food diary to see if a particular food is making you feel worse?


----------

